
Tesla acquires Grohmann engineering to boost production - areski
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/08/tesla-acquires-grohmann-engineering-to-boost-production/
======
Tomte

      “We thought it was important that Tesla become, in part, a German company,” Musk said
    

I like the sentiment, but why? Because of some mythical German qualities?
Because proximity to other big carmakers is important for some reason?
Something else?

